# Can you remove the "really replace (changes will be lost)" dialog. It's annoying.



## adg21 (Aug 6, 2011)

So you load an instrument, adjust one parameter (e.g. volume to make it fit into track). 
Then...(after realising it's not the sound you want), you want to drag another patch on top and replace....then dialog appers asking if you are sure. Annoying

Is there any way to remove that 'safety' dialog...


----------



## synthetic (Jul 17, 2015)

Bump. Is this possible?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 17, 2015)

Options>File/Import>Show "Replace Multi" dialog.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 20, 2015)

That appears to be for the multi. I was hoping to remove the dialog when loading individual instruments. Moving the UI on many instruments appears to trip the "edited" flag in Kontakt. ("Really Replace? Changes will be lost.")


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh well. Then it can't be done.


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 20, 2015)

I was going to pose the same question. Drives me crazy as well. I wish we could disable it.


----------

